# Cheap way to raise temperature and humidity?



## Angieownsbatman (Jul 30, 2004)

Well, my tank is currently sitting on the floor (hardwood) so I'm sure once I get a stand for it, it'll help the temp go up a bit, but my tank is around the high 60s very low 70s, and while there is always condensation on the glass and I have saranwrap over the lid, the humdity is only around 70-80%. I'm planning on getting my first frogs (most likely a trio of auratus because the leucs I was originally planning for would probably like more height than I provided them with) in just a few weeks with my Christmas $$$ so this needs to be a fairly inexpensive method of raising the temp. Ty in advance for feedback.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

after i put saranwrap around my lid the humidity shot up to 98 and has stayed there. temp only went up a degree though. just my experience. i also mist once in the morning and once at night. i dont' have any frogs yet though.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

In my experience, the cheaper analog humidity gauge(s) will only show about 80% in a viv.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I would bet that if you have your tank as seeled off as it sounds, your humidity is higher than it's reading. As for heat, you can put your light source a little closer to the tank, but just be careful to watch the temp because it get climb quickly!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

yeah, if condensation is forming on the walls and not evaporating, you're humidity is much higher than 70-80. Most humidity guages are notoriously inaccurate.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Usually if there is condensation visible, humidity is fine. And your auratus should be good in the high 60s-low 70s, so no need to microwave the tank.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

LOL the leg lamp!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Just elevate the tank off of the floor and that will raise the temps a little bit, but they are fine where they are at. Mist the tank 2 to 3 times per day if you are having humidity problems. I would totally bag the humidity gauge though, they are junk. You will get the feel for it just by looking in. If the plants glisten, and look moist, then humidity is great. If everything is dry, and there is no condensation on plants or glass, then it needs misted. Sorry for the repitition of everyone else. This is basically general rules of thumb though. Good Luck, auratus are great beginner frogs.

Ed Parker


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Which humidity/temp gauges does everyone use?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I use the digital one from Fluker's...seems to work really well when it works. I have had them go out without notice because of the humidity. Either that or I am spraying directly on it, which has the same effect. In any case, I dry it out and it comes back to life everytime. It's annoying as hell if you ask me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

The hardwood floor is the same temp. as anything else in the room, unless you have a slab construction, cooler basement (if this floor is the 1st floor) or you have a very large spread in the on/off (upper/lower limits) cycle on your heating system. Also the location of the tank to walls, i.e. interior vs exterior. exterior wall will have more influence then interior, etc.

Condensation is relevant to factors such as ambient temperature/humidity of room. outside conditions, dry, cold as well as the swings between your room humidity/temp. and the tank humidity/temperature.

I believe you can actually get condensation on your tank and Not have a high humidity condition in the tank persay. It will be higher then the room or the condesation will on the out side of the glass, if the tank temp. is lower then the room. The plants are the better gauge IMO, then the glass, however, I think it would be high enough that the frogs would be fine.

Plastic, such as poly. will give the tank a "thermal break" from the wood (the same principle used in vinyl claded windows, such as Andersons). Also, any insulation foam will also do a similiar thing. If your tank has a plastic frame, do not use styrofoam directly against it for any long time, as you may get "migration" of the polymers from the ABS to the foam.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

or, if you dont mind spending a few bucks I would Get one of these babys.

On for a few minuts a day and (with PVC pipe tubing that'll feed directly into the tank) and the humudity will jump, plus it'll make the tank look cool and jungly.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

I had a similar problem when I set up my 55. The humidity was fine with a glass lid but the temps were low. I have the tank in in my basement, it's finished off but still cooler than the house, so I got an under the tank heater. It's the stick on zoo-med heater. It heats the water in the false bottom with out causing spikes in temps as a light would. The humidity is 99-100% And it always looks as if rain is in the forecast. Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Angieownsbatman (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your responses.  As far as humidity, *whew* I'm relieved to find that the gauge might be wrong, because there's always condensation on the glass and little water droplets on my plants. Mike, you said that you put an undertank heater under your false bottom. Well, I bought one yesterday, and it said specifically not to put it on glass that has water on the other side of it, or that is sprayed with water because it might cause a stress crack. Is that just one of those bogus warnings that they put on there just in case? I was thinking I might mount it to some ceramic tiles and set it on top. Sort of a cheap version of one of those ceramic heating bulbs. (btw, my light is sitting right on top of the tank, so I can't really put it any close :wink: . Thanks everyone!  I'll be sure to try and post pics of my frogs and tank when I get them in a few weeks.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

The warning on the package is a "CYOA" statement by the manufactorer. I've been using them this way for years. A constant heat source for the water. There maybe some cases of cracks developing but nothing I'm going to worry about.
Mike


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

MR2 said:


> The hardwood floor is the same temp. as anything else in the room, unless you have a slab construction, cooler basement (if this floor is the 1st floor) or you have a very large spread in the on/off (upper/lower limits) cycle on your heating system. Also the location of the tank to walls, i.e. interior vs exterior. exterior wall will have more influence then interior, etc.


I think this is slightly over simplified. A tank sitting directly on the floor will lose heat to the larger thermal mass of the floor faster through conductive heat loss than if it were elevated, and thus insulated, from that thermal mass. Also, heat rises so the temperature at floor level is typically the coolest temperature in a room. These two thinkg might not have a huge impact but might be enough to keep a viv a few degrees warmer than it would be sitting directly on the floor.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

Brent, your right. I may have over simplified, however everyone has made an assumption that was not a fact given. The heat source and type was never stated.

A floor can be a heat source or a heat sink depending on factors.

Example: If I have radient heat coming from my floor, such as a plumbed slab or electrical wiring (heating) encased in the slab, with hardwood flooring, the flooring mass and a tank sitting directly on it will be warmer then the air and a tank say 28" above the floor.

Example: I have forced hot air in an older home and the air ducts are mounted in interior walls and blowing into the room. Not in the direction of any outside walls. The floor and the floor area, I can assure you are warmer then higher up in the room, in places, and the reverse it true in other areas. Needless to say there are several "micro climates" within any given room of this house.

My purpose was to illustrate that many factors need to be considered in determining an answer for the situation. One possible answer I can think of is a digital pistol type thermometer. This will read the tempature of all the surfaces, floors, walls, tank interior, ect.

I have several hygrometers and types and I find that I get a bigger spread then I care for with them all. I have seen 10% to 15% or more spread between them. It's not uncommon for me to keep a couple in the same place to just average the difference.

As mentioned by someone, in time the eye seems to be a good judge.

Just another view, for what it is worth....or not.

Lynn


----------

